# Brother/sister



## Jenk (Jul 14, 2006)

I saved two abandoned baby pigeons and fed them by hand until they began to fly and eat on their own. They now live in my yard where I've set up a makeshift home for them. I have two questions: While they were babies, I kept them in a large cat carrier, which I later moved to the back yard. During the day, they more or less stay close to the house, eating the seeds and water I have set up next to their "home," and perching on the roof. At night, they hover next to the carrier, but they won't go in on their own. When I put them in there, they tend to fight with one another and peck my fingers. I'm torn, on one hand, because I don't want them to get killed by a predator yet I hate forcing them into the carrier at night. Does anybody have a suggestion about this? Should I get a larger cage for them, or should I not intervene by forcing them where they obviously don't want to go? My second question deals with the brother/sister dynamic. The boy is much more territorial and tends to peck the sister when she's too close. Is this normal behavior? Thanks in advance for your time and help.


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Is the cat carrier placed on the ground?
Pigeons like to roost up high somewhere. Perhaps if you could place the carrier up on something high and at the same time making sure it's not something a pretador (cats, racoons, etc) can climb, they would be more inclined to use it.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there Jenk, 

First of all, how old are these youngsters now? Secondly, what do you want for these pigeons...do you want them to be free or do you want to keep them as pets. I don't think you can have it both ways. They are probably very tame since they were raised by you so they don't have the street smarts to avoid being caught or killed by predators. If they are tame and just hanging around outside your yard in the open, you are inviting trouble.

I would suggest you either build them a small outdoor loft or pen with an enclosed part they can go into to get out of the weather and keep them in there or your might have to release them into an already established flock nearby. 

It is normal for a brother and sister to not get along because this isn't nature's way for them to be together when they are grown. In the wild, they would have gone their seperate ways in search of prospective mates. Even though you said the cat carrier is fairly large, it's not going to be big enough for them to be at ease confined in there together. 


Let us know what your thoughts are here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for raising these two youngsters.

I have two nestlings (domestic) I hand raised from day 4. They do act like normal youngsters, but they are not normal due to their being raised by humans. They actually bonded and mated when they matured. I tried to train them like the rest of my youngsters to fly and trap. they took their time and went off on their own. They don't go outside anymore.

I would make sure to get them inside a predator, wind and rain proof coop with a nice size flight area. They have not learned to fear predators and won't react as normal pigeons when a hawk comes around, and believe me, give it time, and they will

Don't allow them free flight to hang out on roofs, that is very dangerous place for two hand raised babies, without a big flock around them. Believe me, I know.


----------



## Jenk (Jul 14, 2006)

*Reply*

First off, thank you for your replies! I'm quite attached to these two birds and would love to keep them as pets. Given their tameness and the fact that they've come to think of my backyard as home, I would feel irresponsible leaving them at risk for potential predators. Do you have any suggestions for where I might purchase a suitable enclosure or pen for them? I'm new to this, and thus, I'm fairly ignorant about how to raise them. They are about two months old at this point, I believe. Thanks again!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jenk,

You're welcome for our responses

Are you good with building at all or constructing? One of our members and moderators here (AZWhitefeather/Cindy) has an aviary built out of PVC piping and covered with hardware cloth. I understand it's pretty easy to work with and cheap too. Then you could build a wooden enclosure to put inside of this for them to go into for shelter from the weather. The enclosed wooden part would have to be fairly big though considering that you've said that they don't really get along in close quarters. They obviously want their space and would prefer to roost far enough away from one another.

What is your backyard like...how big? How much money can you afford to put towards a pen? Do you even have to keep them outside? They don't have to be kept outdoors permanently...is this an option?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for taking them in and raising them  After years of building different aviaries (the PVC piping and hardware cloth works very, very well and is inexpensive, just rather time-consuming), I have settled on.....a tent! Last summer I bought a large (10 person) tent with netted windows on each side and the top, set it up in the backyard, and put my flock into it. They love it. I cover it in the rain and during the sunny days and nights, enough sun gets in for some sun spots but it is mostly shade. Of course, this is in a sheltered backyard where the only "predators" are cats and dogs (and none of them are interested). After a year, there is not so much as a tear in the tent anywhere. I wouldn't suggest it for a more open area, but for me it has worked perfectly. I go in and out through the door flap that zips up, and the birds have so much room, with plenty of perches and nesting zones. Many of my original birds lived in a spare bedroom for a few months so the tent is nice and cozy to them. They probably think they're back in the bedroom lol. I do not let them fly; I know too many people who do and lose the usual average of 2-4 a week to hawks, etc. They seem content where they are and have plenty of room and fun. 

You can also keep an eye out for a dog kennel, the type that are chain-link and usually 6 x 8 or so. They sell used for under $100 here and there. You might also consider finding another (unmated) pair so that they each have someone to mate with as they get older, or more likely than not they'll just mate with each other. Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of them in their tent (sorry the one pic is so big, I resized it several times but now give in):









<br>


----------



## Pigioto (Jul 14, 2006)

hello, do you have another cage? if you do seperate them. BUT!!! leave a space 
for them to "talk" to each other.try to put a pirch(NOT a round one)in so they can roost. i hope this helps


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I like the tent idea.
They look beautiful and healthy and they seem to enjoy theselves.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you, they seem to have the best time in their little environment. I have the best time watching them


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

hi maryjane,

Is the cat litter pan their drinker or just for swimming?

If you want a poop free waterer just cut a hole in an mepty plastic gallon water jug, Make it high enough where it holds enough water, but small enough so they can only fit their heads in. It works well for my bunch, and I usually cut a new one out every few weeks.

It is cheap and easy to make.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Treesa  That is actually one of their swimming pans that I change in the morning and afternoon. Their drinking containers are higher up on the sides, but that's a wonderful method that you have. I am going to make some this week and see if they like it. Thanks for the idea


----------

